# White spot in my rat's eye



## Peanutbutta_Luva (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm a new rat owner. I adopted a pregnant girl and she gave birth about 2.5 weeks ago. They babies just opened their eyes and I noticed that one of the babies had a white spot in one of his eyes. Does anyone know what it could be?















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Could be blind in that eye?
That is the only hypothesis I could come up with.

Other than like cancer or something.

I hope it is nothing serious

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can rats get cataracts? It looks like that sort of film to me -- which usually is removable.

I'd take him in to the vet because many afflictions that start in one eye can spread to the other eye leading to a blind rat.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Retinal tumours can occur in rats as does glaucoma. These are both quite serious. 

Eye infections can also present as a film as do ulcers, cataracts and corneal abrasions.

Rats are very prone to eye injuries due to their eyes prominence.

I recently had a doe with a corneal abrasion that ulcerated. After antibiotic eye ointment, Baytril and pain meds, she is back to normal albeit with one shrunken and blind eye. 

Check this out: http://ratguide.com/health/eyes/ 

A vet will quickly tell you what the problem is just by shining a few lights and applying some dyes.

Good luck!


----------



## Peanutbutta_Luva (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your help. It looks like cataracts and I'm hoping if anything that it is that. At least my little guy can adapt. I'll try to take him to the vet sometime this week 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

